# My Mary Lou got an eye injury



## anoki (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got in from having the vet out. I had been away from Thurs aft-Monday morning, and when I went to feed up last night her eye was HUGE! I called the vet this morning, and she got here as soon as she could....she's not sure we'll be able to save it, but we're going to give it the best shot we can.....




Poor Mary Lou....she sure doesn't look too happy....

~kathryn


----------



## crackerjackjack (Jan 15, 2008)

Poor baby, I hope that everything goes ok. Keep us posted. Do you have any idea what happened?


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 15, 2008)

so sorry.

we pray she recovers.


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to read this!



Eye injuries are no fun and can have such ups and downs. Glad the vet was able to get there right away. Please keep us posted on how she is doing okay? Give that sweetheart a kiss and hug from Wyoming please.


----------



## anoki (Jan 15, 2008)

crackerjackjack said:


> Poor baby, I hope that everything goes ok. Keep us posted. Do you have any idea what happened?


nope, don't know what happened, but she has a large nick out of her eye





I tried to look at it this morning, and all I could see was cloudy colour....which I knew wasn't good. When the vet got here, she looked at it, sedated Mary Lou, and when she parted the swollen eye lids, I just said 'oh that doesn't look good'. She warned me that the eyeball might pop when she cleaned it



but thankfully it didn't!!!! She said there is a good chance she'll be blind, but gave me a whole regiment of stuff to do with meds etc, so I'll do the best I can......she was very impressed with how Mary Lou acted through the whole thing.

~kathryn


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 15, 2008)

I



that Mary Lou's eye gets better soon! Poor little kid give her



from Emily and Max!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 15, 2008)

ohhhh





Poor MaryLou

I wonder how it happened? that would drive me nuts NOT? knowing.

What are you giving her for it ?

I wonder what happenes if the eye dies? do you remove it??

Poor thing ...give her a BIG hug for me


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 16, 2008)

hey anoki just a bhit of encouragement here... our mini mule eve scratched her eyeball pretty good last July... we put drops in to ward off infection and kept a fly mask on her as it was hot here and the flies were all over her drainage... it did take a long time, months, but she did get her sight back as it healed and now although there is a tiny cloudy spot right by the injury the rest of the eyeball is back to normal! medicine is a wonderful thing...

hoping you get as good a result with Mary Lou, bless her heart!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 16, 2008)

Sending up lots of prayers for Mary Lou!!









Please keep us posted


----------



## anoki (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the support everyone!

The vet said there is a chance we can save it, but I said it doesn't look good though does it, and she didn't deny that.





I am putting a regiment of Tobrex ointment, Ciloxan ointment, 2 different serums from Mary Lou's blood, and an antifungal cream. I am putting one of them on at least every 2 hours, and just going down the list and starting over again. And she's getting sulfa pills.

When the vet saw her yesterday, she gave her Banamine then cleaned her eye.

The swelling is down by over half, and the vet is coming out first thing tomorrow morning to try another drop in her eye and to check on her again.





Mary Lou is being SUCH a good girl about all of it! And with some sugar cubes as bribes, she is letting me doctor her.

~kathryn


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope she heals up ok and still has vision....I know I have a mare that must have hurt her eye with her previous owner, and I am pretty sure it was never doctored, it is about half the size of her normal good eye, but she can still see out of it, just looks weird. I have another mare that had a scratch in her eye, but after treating her eye the little white spot is almost gone and she sees fine.

So I am wishing the best for Mary Lou.


----------



## minie812 (Jan 17, 2008)

One of our yearling mares got kicked and it was HUGE.



I had our vet look at it and I doctored it a very long time. There is a speck of white in the pupil now but she seems to see o.k.out of it...Good Luck


----------



## anoki (Jan 17, 2008)

The vet was out again this morning. She wanted to put Atropine on the list of things to medicate her eye with. It will dilate her pupil. So I have to be careful when she's out (which I already am anyways....got the fly mask out to put on her during the day). The vet was VERY happy with how the eye was looking. She thinks there is a good chance at saving the eye, but not sure about vision yet. So I am still on the routine of medicating until at least Monday. She's going to stop in and check how she is then.

~kathryn


----------

